# GloveBox Computer?



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

I am looking into buying a EEE solid state laptop, 10", and integrating it into my glovebox. I dont want anything permanently installed. I have seen how people literally build a computer in the glovebox, and then put a monitor on the dash. I dont want that. 
I am looking to build a custom mount/bracket in the glove box that will allow me to open it, and then slide the laptop out just like a dresser drawer. I will also want to incorporate some type of pivot at the end of the brackets so that the laptop can turn and face the drivers seat, Any ideas? Pics? Links? How-tos?
FYI. The laptop will be used SOLELY for tuning purposes and will not be incorporated into the radio or anything else. Only my vag cable will be routed to it, which i already know how to route into the glove box.
Thanks!


----------



## Irie_Dub (Feb 27, 2008)

That sounds like a terrible idea from pimp my ride. But if you want to do it, sure do it. Get drawer slides and cut your glove box.


----------



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree with Irie, sounds like a waste of time if its just going to be in there for alittle bit. It would be a waste to cut your Glovebox up just to put a laptop in for "vag-com'ing" your car when you can just set it on the dash for a few minutes for that.
if your going to want to do this, at least do it right where it is permanent and it will be worth it in the end. 
Dont chop up your glovebox just for something you'll use for a few mins, you'll just regret it later.


----------

